# Ray's 12 Gallon Loooooooong Journal | DIY ADA Stand | UG Planted! (3/16)



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

So after my 10 gallon project died 10 Gallon Journal, I decided to start a new chapter. Behold the 12 gallon long!
Its my first rimless tank ever, so hopefully this will turn out to be good.

*Tank:* Mr. Aqua 12 Gallon Long
*Light:* Ray2 36" 29W 6500k/6500k LED
*Hardscape:* 2x Seiryu Stone (15lb)
*Photoperiod:* 6am - 6pm (12hrs/ day)

[STRIKE]Dimension: 12G
Light: 20" Odyssea 2x 18Watts T5HO
Substrate: ~15lb of Fluval Shrimp Stratum
Hardscape: 2x Seiryu Stones ~15lb
Photo Period Hours: 12pm - 10pm (10 hours/ +day)[/STRIKE]

Comments/ Concerns/ Critics/ Opinions are welcome!

Everyone likes pictures, cheers!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

*Dry Start Begins!*

So I started planting the HC yesterday by "sprinkle" method. I just sprinkle the HC nice and evenly then I sprinkle more Fluval Stratum to lightly cover/buried some HC, so they looked like "planted" with tweezers.

Photoperiod: 10 Hours (12pm - 10pm)
Light: Oddysea (e-bay) 20" Dual T5HO

Right now I'm still deciding on which light fixture should I get. I'm hoping I can make this tank as high-tech as my pocket can support 

Pictures Cheers!

*Full Tank Shot*









*Bird View*









*Left Side*









*Right Side*









I know I defies the law of iwagumi rock numbers. I only have 2 rocks on 1 side of the tank only. But I want to make a great plain of HC kind of view. I don't know, its just me being weird and having very limited amount of resource.
That's pretty much it right now! Finally I can sleep now lol.

Hope you guys enjoy! I will keep you updated.


----------



## cawolf86 (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks like a great start - I think your idea seems cool.


----------



## cawolf86 (Dec 31, 2010)

Just looked over your last thread too. What did you change when your HC started to grow last time? What are you doing different this time?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

What are you going to be doing differently in this tank to avoid algae?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

cawolf86 said:


> Just looked over your last thread too. What did you change when your HC started to grow last time? What are you doing different this time?


lets see...

I think its because I up my photo period from 10hrs to 14 hours. Plus I put a mix of Seachem Excel, Nitrogen, Phosphorous, Potassium, and Micros into my Spraying Bottle. But! because of these nutrients, algae started to take over in no time.

Last 10 gallon tank substrate was a combination of 20lb Eco-complete + 8.8lb of Fluval Shrimp Stratum. (eco-complete was inert, and FSS only has little nutrients)
This 12 gallon tank contains about ~15lb of Pure Fluval Shrimp Stratum (I use 1 and 2/3 Bags of Fluval Shrimp Stratum) So hopefully this 15lb of FSS can provide the nutrients needed while dry start.

I learned that High-Light + Long Photo Period + High Fertilizer + High Humidity grows the fastest HC. But! when an algae got you its hard to stop them because of the nutrients and light. Its like driving a car, you go 100 MPH will get you super fast to your destination. But this is when you got into an accident because you just can't stop the car that fast.
Slow and Steady win the race I guess!



diwu13 said:


> What are you going to be doing differently in this tank to avoid algae?


Maybe... just maybe keep the photo period for 10 hours, but I'm so tempted to raise it up to 12 by next week after they acclimate.
And I'm not going to put fertilizers into my spray bottle this time lol. Just plain Tap water. I hope the FSS and Tap water can provide enough nutrients and minerals for the HC.

Plus I'm really watching the water level not to reach the substrate surface.
My substrate is 1 1/2 inch thick. I'm really trying to keep the water line at 1 inch below substrate surface to avoid a blanket of algae on top of my HC.


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

nice start. good luck with the hc!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You'll definitely want to add at least some trace or Flourish to your spray bottle. Fluval Shrimp Stratum doesn't hold much in the form of plant nutrition. But it'll grow plants really well if they're fed. One of my favorite substrates.

Tank is looking nice so far!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

dasob85 said:


> nice start. good luck with the hc!


Thank you!


somewhatshocked said:


> You'll definitely want to add at least some trace or Flourish to your spray bottle. Fluval Shrimp Stratum doesn't hold much in the form of plant nutrition. But it'll grow plants really well if they're fed. One of my favorite substrates.
> 
> Tank is looking nice so far!


Thank you for the tips! Yeah I was thinking tap water wouldn't have enough trace elements for the plant. Definately going to finish up my seachem trace then buy a new seachem comprehensive. Because I've read seachem trace is like hard rock water sold in ridiculous price lol. And my paintball co2 is whispering to me already!


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Looking good so far! Good luck with the HC. I've never had ANY success with the transition, so I hope yours goes well.


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

I have the 36" Coralife NO fixtrue from Ken's Fish for my 12L, try and get one on the next SCAPE group buy  Trace and Flourish Comprehensive are two diff things, Trace is something you want to add to an established filled tank. Comprehensive has more to it.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Easiest thing to do would be to dose with Seachem Equilibrium. 
To keep algae under control I found having a siesta period of 2hrs of lights off helps. Something like this 4hs on/ 2hrs off/ 4hrs on.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great start


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Yes it looks like a good start. Has there been more growth?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

manualfocus said:


> Looking good so far! Good luck with the HC. I've never had ANY success with the transition, so I hope yours goes well.


Thank you! I hope too. I know I did something right on my previous 10 gallon Project (see signature link). Lets hope this HC can make it too! Ofcourse without the algae hehe.



swoof said:


> I have the 36" Coralife NO fixtrue from Ken's Fish for my 12L, try and get one on the next SCAPE group buy  Trace and Flourish Comprehensive are two diff things, Trace is something you want to add to an established filled tank. Comprehensive has more to it.


Man $48 for coralife fixture sure is a good deal! So how is your tank with this fixture? doing good? Maybe you could share me some picture of your tank with the 36" Coralife fixture on  
I really really want to buy this fixture but I heard they are not worth the money for T5NO and bad reflector.



Hilde said:


> Easiest thing to do would be to dose with Seachem Equilibrium.
> To keep algae under control I found having a siesta period of 2hrs of lights off helps. Something like this 4hs on/ 2hrs off/ 4hrs on.


Do I dose this while dry start with my spray bottle or flooded?
That's a good tip! The lights are always off when I go out to school (6am), and only can enjoy 2 hours of light on after I got home from school then lights off 



2in10 said:


> Great start


Thank you!



GMYukonon24s said:


> Yes it looks like a good start. Has there been more growth?


Yeah indeed. Because the HC I got are "trims" from another person, there are no roots to "plant". That's why I did the sprinkle method. As in right now, there are some new growth of new stems! yay.

**Yesterday (March 31) I bought 2 more HC pot from a local fish store. I planted them at the left side of the tank


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Update! Sunday, April 1, 2012.
So I planted more HC, 2 pots worth.
They are bright green, and old HC are dark green.
Hopefully this will speed up my carpeting!

Pictures Cheers!










*Bird View Left*









*Bird View Middle*









*Bird View Right*








*
Angled View Left*









*Angled View Right*









*Full Tank Shot!*









Hope you guys enjoy the progress!
Comments, concerns, tips are welcome!

*Question, What light fixture should I get for this awesome tank? As you can see I don't care the look of it right now because its on dry start. BUT after 4/5 weeks from now, I would like to get a nice light fixture that goes with shallow tank.
Help appreciate it!


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

awesome  more hc = less time spent in dry start. you know the light i like


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

sayurasem said:


> What light fixture should I get for this awesome tank?


I think T5NO would be best. What is the length? If 35in here is 1 at Pet Blvd .


----------



## DTDPlanted (Apr 2, 2012)

I really like these 12gal long tanks, I can see one in my future  nice rocks, I like the scoring on the one!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Hilde said:


> I think T5NO would be best. What is the length? If 35in here is 1 at Pet Blvd .


Pretty much. I think 36" if you round off the number.



DTDPlanted said:


> I really like these 12gal long tanks, I can see one in my future  nice rocks, I like the scoring on the one!


Get one and join the club!!


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

I haven't set my tank up yet, lol. I have everything i need, except maybe some diff plants. I just need to find the "right" spot to set the tank up at.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

swoof said:


> I haven't set my tank up yet, lol. I have everything i need, except maybe some diff plants. I just need to find the "right" spot to set the tank up at.


Oh crap. Now that you mention this I have no idea how am I going to move my tank. wwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttt thhhhheeeeeeeeee heeelllllllll...

I don't think I can just lift this thing up like any other cube tank...


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

You could let me know when it needs to be moved and i could make a trip out, lol.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Update! Sunday, April 8, 2012.
Not much growth on the left side (the new HC), some growth on the right. Probably because of the two different light fixtures I use. Need to find a light fixture soon lol.

Pictures!
*Left*









*Middle*








*
Right*


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

Good looking start! I hope hc fills out!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

sayurasem said:


> Need to find a light fixture soon lol.


If you can build a canopy you could use three clip on lights with CFL daylight bulbs.


----------



## malady (Apr 6, 2012)

awesome tank

keep an eye on that light I had the same one. 1st ballast blew 2nd caught on fire


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

malady said:


> that light I had the same one. 1st ballast blew 2nd caught on fire


Which 1 are you talking about? He has 2 light strips over his tank.


----------



## malady (Apr 6, 2012)

Hilde said:


> Which 1 are you talking about? He has 2 light strips over his tank.


 didn't notice pics on the 2nd page
the t5 odyessa one


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

malady said:


> awesome tank
> 
> keep an eye on that light I had the same one. 1st ballast blew 2nd caught on fire


are you serious?
How long does it take to blew/ burn?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

There's probably no reason for alarm. Just because their fixture failed doesn't mean yours will.

To illustrate: I use Hydor ETH in-line heaters on several tanks. I recently had one fail and cook the entire tank. Doesn't mean the rest of the failed or will fail, however.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

phew


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Update! Thursday, April 19, 2012.
So far so good. The cfl hood x Oddysea T5HO did the job, The HC grows nice green, they are spreading!
I'm set, I will get 2x 36 Archaea Fixtures for this tank.

Pictures Cheers!



































*
Invisible roots!!*
Its about 1.4cm woop woop 
How long should I stay DSM?


----------



## gotplants (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks good so far. The HC is spread nice and evenly. I would wait a total of 2-3 months before filling it. It should be very nice by then. Be sure not to mist it past the level of substrate. I'm not sure if this happens all the time, but a 3x3 part of my substrate was a little deeper than the rest for some reason. When I misted my tank, it created a tiny puddle in that area and melted the bottom patch of HC that was on it. The patch itself is fine, but whatever was below the level of the puddle was dead..

BTW, will you be investing in an aquarium fan since summers coming up?


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

I think I read the minimum wait period should be 6 weeks.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

gotplants said:


> Looks good so far. The HC is spread nice and evenly. I would wait a total of 2-3 months before filling it. It should be very nice by then. Be sure not to mist it past the level of substrate. I'm not sure if this happens all the time, but a 3x3 part of my substrate was a little deeper than the rest for some reason. When I misted my tank, it created a tiny puddle in that area and melted the bottom patch of HC that was on it. The patch itself is fine, but whatever was below the level of the puddle was dead..
> 
> BTW, will you be investing in an aquarium fan since summers coming up?


Yep, I'm ready as in right now my other shrimp tank temp is at least 73F no lower than that. Then barely reaching 70F at night. 

Heres some DIY computer fan to Blackberry phone charger.











dasob85 said:


> I think I read the minimum wait period should be 6 weeks.


Ok thank you! counting the dates I started this journal its only 25 days (almost 4 weeks).

Cant wait!!!:bounce:


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

I broke the rule though, I only waited 5 and a half weeks 

In all seriousness if its growing well but not completely filled and you want a full carpet, you can wait even longer


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

dasob85 said:


> I broke the rule though, I only waited 5 and a half weeks
> 
> In all seriousness if its growing well but not completely filled and you want a full carpet, you can wait even longer


I just cant believe your HC grow so fast on black sand substrate! Fluval Stratum you let me down lol
I guess more root tabs for me!


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

I double checked, I flooded on day 36. I think mine had long roots already by week 2 so I had no qualms about flooding. I was more worried that low plant mass = algae attack so I flooded the day my other plants arrived.

btw, nice fan. I have to consider investing in one of those. my tank almost reached 80 degrees this week.


----------



## gotplants (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice fan. Yeah, I highly recommend buying a fan if it reaches past 80. I think 82-84 would be max. I was trying my first carpet of HC last year on a 20 gal during spring and it was growing very well and fast. When summer came in SD, the temperature literally went up to 86 in my tank almost everyday and 88-90 on some days (hardly use AC in the house :/ ). The HC melted away within a week..


----------



## malady (Apr 6, 2012)

sayurasem said:


> are you serious?
> How long does it take to blew/ burn?


I think I was really unlucky

when I received the light the 1st ballast did not work 
the replacement ballast they sent me caught fire within 10 sec.

so if yours is okay now it should be fine just keep an eye out
pretty sure there not ul listed


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

gotplants said:


> Nice fan. Yeah, I highly recommend buying a fan if it reaches past 80. I think 82-84 would be max. I was trying my first carpet of HC last year on a 20 gal during spring and it was growing very well and fast. When summer came in SD, the temperature literally went up to 86 in my tank almost everyday and 88-90 on some days (hardly use AC in the house :/ ). The HC melted away within a week..



Oh crap I take that back. My flooded 10G tank is 78F today, and the 12 gallon is 90F.... (My room must be 90 something!)

Oh boy, summer is here alright :icon_cool


----------



## micr0 (Aug 27, 2011)

Looking good! HC looks like it's coming along, should be very zen. I admire the patience of you dry-starters!


----------



## cawolf86 (Dec 31, 2010)

Looking great.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

cawolf86 said:


> Looking great.


Thank you!
Still waiting for my friend's camera so I can get a better resolution of the picture. All the pictures taken is by my $20 deal metroPCS phone LoL.

I shall update by this weekend.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Update! Tuesday, May 1, 2012.

Left









Middle









Right









Bird View









Full Tank Shot









Roots!









Trying new Panoramic Software.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Just one picture, still looking for cheap/ nice stand


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

wow, its growing well


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Good looking start, good luck on the stand


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

*Flood Flood Flood! May 16, 2012
*So after 50 days dry starting, I decided to flood! Surprisingly it only took little less than 8 gallons total RO water to fill this tank up.
Cheers!























































Yay! I got my Pfertz ready and ready to fight algae!
I know some of you thinking that light is total overkill, your right! LoL

Right now I shorten the photo period to 8 hrs. (4 hrs 6-10am) & (4 hrs 6-10pm). If there any algae going I will put it down to 6 hrs. Until then, I'm still looking for hanging cable to raise up the light. Right now just super busy for my school final exams.

Enjoy everybody!roud:


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Looking good! Congrats on the fill! Are you running CO2 on this? The hose on the right looks like a diffuser. I can't wait to see what you do with the this tank and the new tank.


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

Very nicely done I really do like the way the rocks on the left look


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Kai808 said:


> Looking good! Congrats on the fill! Are you running CO2 on this? The hose on the right looks like a diffuser. I can't wait to see what you do with the this tank and the new tank.


Yup Paintball setup! Plus I dose 5mL Seachem Excel 2 days ago just to make sure no algae.

Muhahahaha I really don't have any idea what to do with my other 12 gallon tank... It was impulse buy because I got it for $45.



yellowsno said:


> Very nicely done I really do like the way the rocks on the left look


Thank you! These rocks are the same rocks from my r.i.p. 10 gallon tank.


_________________________
2nd 12 Gallon Long Tank Ideas?
Manzanita? :icon_bigg


----------



## _FC (Apr 28, 2012)

oh nice! I am almost a week in to my dry start and planted way less... I'll probably pick up another pot or two... Planted some hairgrass as well!

Looking good though! I see Eheim tubing, what filter are you using?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

_FC said:


> oh nice! I am almost a week in to my dry start and planted way less... I'll probably pick up another pot or two... Planted some hairgrass as well!
> 
> Looking good though! I see Eheim tubing, what filter are you using?


2213 with no double tap valves. I don't have enough space to install them.
In My Honest Honest Honest Opinion, 2213 is perfect for flow. I would like to show you the stream of co2 bubbles in my tank but don't have any camera right now.
Why? I think its because as I mentioned this tank only holds little less than 8 gallon total with all the rocks and substrate inside the tank. So theoretically 2213 is enough flow for 8 gallon of water.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

*Algae Attack!!*










:help:

Dangit, Blue Green Algae & Brown Algae in 2 days?

So I raised my light from 7 1/2" from substrate to 13 1/2" from substrate.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

I would maybe try moving your photoperiod closer together/reduce your siests from 8 hours to 4 ex. 9-1pm then 5pm-9pm. Plants need nightime to be healthy, idk if it would make a difference but just my two cents


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Cool scape. 

Man, you got those algeas within 2 days??? wowwwww?????? that's insane


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

maybe try to cut your photo period to 7 hours?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

kwheeler91 said:


> I would maybe try moving your photoperiod closer together/reduce your siests from 8 hours to 4 ex. 9-1pm then 5pm-9pm. Plants need nightime to be healthy, idk if it would make a difference but just my two cents


Ah okay thank you for the input!



green_valley said:


> Cool scape.
> 
> Man, you got those algeas within 2 days??? wowwwww?????? that's insane


Thank you!, yeah LoL. I guess 78W T5HO + 8 gallon water + 7 inch from substrate = :iamwithst lol.



dasob85 said:


> maybe try to cut your photo period to 7 hours?


Yeah I'm cutting it to 6 hrs (7-10am) & (7-10pm).
But as kwheeler91 suggest I will change the photoperiod to 4-10pm 
(I'm mostly away from home in day time school, always come back home at night)


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> Thank you!, yeah LoL. I guess 78W T5HO + 8 gallon water + 7 inch from substrate = :iamwithst lol.


Definitely need to raise that. Good luck.. 

I just saw the updated post, you raised it to 13 inches. In my opinion, depending on your reflector, that height is still too strong for TH5-HO


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

green_valley said:


> Definitely need to raise that. Good luck..
> 
> I just saw the updated post, you raised it to 13 inches. In my opinion, depending on your reflector, that height is still too strong for TH5-HO


Man there goes my ghetto light stand lol. 6 McDonald's sweet tea cups and a styrofoam box hehe. So how high should I raise it up? There is no thread that explain the quality of Odyssea reflector. Some people say its poor, some people its pretty good.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> Man there goes my ghetto light stand lol. 6 McDonald's sweet tea cups and a styrofoam box hehe. So how high should I raise it up? There is no thread that explain the quality of Odyssea reflector. Some people say its poor, some people its pretty good.


I think people say the reflector is poor in regards to being efficient compared to other lights with better reflectors at the same wattage. A good or bad reflector on a shallow tank like this, may still be too much light. Have you tried just one bulb at that same or lowered height. 



sayurasem said:


> I use the E.M. Erythromycin.
> been dosing 3 days now... I don't see the BGA floating on the surface of water. Still covering my HC and substrate.


I also saw your post in the algae thread. Try manually removing as much of the BGA slime as you can. I think there are instructions or a link in the sticky note in that thread. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1708054-post5.html The E.M. Erythromycin took care of my BGA. Good Luck!


----------



## Mr. Fish (Apr 24, 2012)

Lets see an update pic


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Mr. Fish said:


> Lets see an update pic


oops its been two weeks! Have been busy with exams... now I got summer school xD

I'll update this weekend promise :wink:


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Update! Sunday, June 3, 2012.

Hi folks, it's been a while since I updated so here goes!

Battling BGA/ Cynobacteria : API EM Erythromycin
Day 1. 5/18 - 1/2 packet (100mg)
Day 2. 5/19 - 1/2 packet (100mg)
Day 3. 5/20 - 60% water change, then add 1 full packet (200mg)
Day 4. 5/21 - 1 packet (200mg)
Day 5. 5/22 - 1/2 packet (100mg)
Day 6. 5/23 - 1/2 packet (100mg)
Day 7. 5/24 - 1/2 packet (100mg) 
Day 8. 5/25 - 1/2 packet (100mg), then clean filter only with declorinated water, no water change what so ever.
Day 9. 5/26 - 1/2 packet (100mg)
Day 10. 5/27 - 1/2 packet (100mg)
Day 11. 5/28 - 100% water change/ change as much as water as possible without disturbing plant's roots and substrate. Clean/ Rinse filter again with dechlorinated water.

So I use 6 packet total.
Also during day 8 until now, I keep fluffing the HC carpet with my hand, use tooth brush to finely comb the HC. Brown Algae still there....

Anywhooo I'm happy overall. Now I'm dosing Pfertz N, P, K, M, 2 pumps each day. I added small water fountain on the left side.

**I guess I'm going to change my filter just to make sure BGA doesn't come back because of low flow/ dead spot.

Pictures cheers!


----------



## gotplants (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks like the HC is coming up nicely. How long has it been flooded? Did you get any melting?


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

One thing ONLY:

I am happy for you that BGA has gone.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

gotplants said:


> Looks like the HC is coming up nicely. How long has it been flooded? Did you get any melting?


Been flooded since May 16, so 18 days flooded. No melting at all, actually I think the HC grew/ spread faster on the past 18 days of flooded than the 50 days of DSM. Or maybe because FSS very limited of nutrients so lag of growth while DSM (although i did insert 6 Pfertz root tabs while dry start), and I have been dosing 2 pumps of Pfertz N, P, K, M every day. Just overall satisfied with all the runners creeping along. On the side note, the HC is getting pretty tall atleast 1". Probably going to trim it next weekend.



green_valley said:


> One thing ONLY:
> 
> I am happy for you that BGA has gone.


Yes sir! Thank you. Now I just have to deal wih brown algae 2-3 more weeks until my tank cycled.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Update! Friday, June 8, 2012.

Just updating this week before I get too busy on the weekend 

HC are pearling and growing! I'm just glad they are thriving. I do some maintanance to the tank like brush the brown algae (diatom) from the rocks, and HC. Then I fluff the HC with my hand. I just did parameter check, here are the result.

Ammonia: 0 - .25ppm
Nitrite: .25ppm
Nitrate: > 80ppm 

I guess its in the middle of the cycling process. I do water change every weekend.


Pictures cheers!



























getting a new eheim 2217 and 4dkh solution tomorrow!
yay!


----------



## Mr. Fish (Apr 24, 2012)

Its coming along bro... I'm glad for you.. I'm hoping to have the same success w/out the algae haha


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

I have my t5h0 ( with good reflectors) suspended 24 inches from the bottom of the tank, still plenty of light for hc and not enough to induce algae. Something to consider if you find you still have algae or gda pop up. Tanks looking good otherwise!


----------



## CalmSeasQuest (May 26, 2012)

Tagging along - HC is filling in nicely


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Mr. Fish said:


> Its coming along bro... I'm glad for you.. I'm hoping to have the same success w/out the algae haha


Indeed! Patience is the key to success.



Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> I have my t5h0 ( with good reflectors) suspended 24 inches from the bottom of the tank, still plenty of light for hc and not enough to induce algae. Something to consider if you find you still have algae or gda pop up. Tanks looking good otherwise!


Yeah I need to bent the fixture extension. Or hang it from the ceiling. I'll do this when I actually built my ADA stand lol.



CalmSeasQuest said:


> Tagging along - HC is filling in nicely


Thank you! I'm just curious why the right side of the tank is lacking growth D:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking good, it should fill in on the right soon enough.


----------



## Public Alias (Mar 25, 2012)

What a beautiful, clean looking start. Very jealous of that rock formation


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

*Guess what???*

Thank you guys!

anywhoo... can you guys say *BEAST!*

I just bought brand new eheim classic 2217 & 4dkh water. As you can see there is no more small black little pump on the right side. Also the presence of nano drop checker with the right solution this time!

Pictures cheers! (sorry guys for the crappy ipod picture. Promise will get some real camera soon)



















Pre-filter perhaps? :hihi:


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Just weekly update. Did some water test. Still waiting till this thing cycled!

PH: 7.2
GH: 12
KH: 7
Ammonia: .25 ppm
Nitrite: .25 ppm
Nitrate: 80 ppm
Copper: 0 ppm

Got a real camera this time. Cheers!


----------



## Chunks (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice lawn man!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Chunks said:


> Nice lawn man!


Thank you!

Just a little update.

Change 100% water (as much I can remove from tank and filter canister)
PH: 7.2
GH: 7
KH: 5
Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrite: .50 ppm
Nitrate: 40 ppm

Only over night 100% RO water change water parameter goes boom!
Still waiting till nitrite goes away so I can put amano shrimp and ottos for the brown algae.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

My nitrites haveny got to zero and it's been nearly a month here losing patience. I probably should have gotten plants for it -.-


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Looking nice and green. I am jealous.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Bananariot said:


> My nitrites haveny got to zero and it's been nearly a month here losing patience. I probably should have gotten plants for it -.-


So hows the shrimps in there you put?



radioman said:


> Looking nice and green. I am jealous.


Thanks, still haven't fully carpeted yet... and its almost 3 months hehe


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't have any shrimp in there yet only 3 white clouds and a guppy for ammonia cycling


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Coming along nicely. Awesome. I love the green carpet.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

can't wait for my 1st trimming hehe


----------



## Willamette (Jun 19, 2012)

For the remainder of the algae, and as a preventative, I'd take a page from Walstad and add some floating plants...water lettuce or frogbit perhaps. Even duckweed. Since it doesn't compete with the HC for CO2, it can out-compete the algae for surplus nutrients without soaking up all that sweet, sweet, dissolved CO2.

Might make a big difference.


----------



## ineedfire (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm loving these 12g long tanks. I hope I can grow a nice green field like yours in my low tech tank soon.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Very nice! You have me thinking about replacing my desk top Nano with a 12g. Looking forward to seeing this one develop .


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! This 12 Gallon Long are truly My favorite dimension so far 



Willamette said:


> For the remainder of the algae, and as a preventative, I'd take a page from Walstad and add some floating plants...water lettuce or frogbit perhaps. Even duckweed. Since it doesn't compete with the HC for CO2, it can out-compete the algae for surplus nutrients without soaking up all that sweet, sweet, dissolved CO2.
> 
> Might make a big difference.


Already did, and I suppose they are fast grower... but the frogbit not really growing at all. Plus I notice the long fine hair roots catch alot of debris under water turning the root color brown.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Just bored

Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrite: .25 ppm (Yay its going down!)
Nitrate: 40-80 ppm

Almost done cycling


----------



## Willamette (Jun 19, 2012)

sayurasem said:


> Thanks guys! This 12 Gallon Long are truly My favorite dimension so far
> 
> 
> 
> Already did, and I suppose they are fast grower... but the frogbit not really growing at all. Plus I notice the long fine hair roots catch alot of debris under water turning the root color brown.


Oh, they'll blow up. Only time I haven't had floating plants trying to take over a tank was when they had to constantly flip the bird to HOB filters, stirring up the surface.

I actually kinda like the appearance of those hanging roots. Mine generally stay pretty green.


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow, looking nice


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Friday Night Update!
I just did water test
Ammonia 0 ppm
Nitrite 0 ppm
Nitrate 80-160 ppm

So I think its finally cycled!
I will do 70% water change tomorrow 

Anywhoo I just noticed the appearance of Hair Algae!!!.... After some research maybe Spirogyra??


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Are you putting shrimps in it? I'm thinking about including co2 into my 12 long. Dunno what gear I'll need besides a diffuser. I have a paintball regulator and pball tank. 

Are bubble counters necessary? 
Co2 indicators as well?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Bananariot said:


> Are you putting shrimps in it? I'm thinking about including co2 into my 12 long. Dunno what gear I'll need besides a diffuser. I have a paintball regulator and pball tank.
> 
> Are bubble counters necessary?
> Co2 indicators as well?


I'm using Jaggedfurry setup paintball co2. I don't use bubble counter because I don't have any lol.
But I do have nano drop checker and 4dkh water. I keep the color green. I use the "super diffuser".

I'm going to put 1 amano and 1 otto after the water change. To check if its inhabitable for shrimps and sensitive fish. Plus they will take care of my brown algae and the spirogyra?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Ah I see......I have the same paintball regulator I think....

I'm gonna let my shrimps settle in and when I get the money I'll buy the rest of my co2 pieces. I'm wondering how that super diffuser works lol I dont get it.


----------



## ineedfire (Jun 17, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> Ah I see......I have the same paintball regulator I think....
> 
> I'm gonna let my shrimps settle in and when I get the money I'll buy the rest of my co2 pieces. I'm wondering how that super diffuser works lol I dont get it.


They produce finer bubbles due to higher working pressure. Also need co2 tubing as opposed to silicone hose due to the higher pressure. If my research is correct?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I usually try tank blackouts to treat spyro


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a beautiful tank. Sorry to hear about the algae.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I did a 2 day blackout, removed some spyro manually. Growth has slowed down.
After 2 days blackout did 5 gallon water change, add 1 pump each Pfertz N, P, K, M.

PH: 6.8
GH: 4
KH: 4
Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 40 ppm

Doing "drip" acclimation with 5ml of water from tank per 5 minute.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

nice, good to hear the algae is slowing down.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Just done with the acclimation


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I heard frogbit needs a humid environment to grow and prosper...so our rimless tanks might not work as well.


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

Bananariot said:


> I heard frogbit needs a humid environment to grow and prosper...so our rimless tanks might not work as well.


I grew frogbit in an open top 12" diameter bowl under a 24w cfl. It grew so thick the bowl was covered after two weeks of growth with no lid.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Alright guys, after waiting so long I'm tired waiting for that right patch to carpet.
I just bought a 20 gallon long and one bag of aquasoil new amazonia 9L. My plan is to swap the FSS substrate into the 20 gallon long and put the aquasoil into the 12 gallon long. Going to dry start again for couple of weeks to let the HC to too again.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Sunday July 1, 2012 Update!

Substrate swap complete! I still have 3/4lb Aquasoil left and still keep my 1.5" thick substrate.

Aquasoil is cheaper than FSS!!


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

How much did you get the aquasoil for?


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Sweet! I hope the HC does better this time. A full HC carpet will look _amazing_.


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

sayurasem said:


> Sunday July 1, 2012 Update!
> 
> Substrate swap complete! I still have 3/4lb Aquasoil left and still keep my 1.5" thick substrate.
> 
> Aquasoil is cheaper than FSS!!


Looks good Raymond, but you should have made the substrate a little thicker in the back at least on one end of the tank. That would give more sense of depth to it. I'm sure you could still do it without too much work.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Bananariot said:


> How much did you get the aquasoil for?


I bought it from a local fish store. 9L $39.99
I weight the bag at the same lfs it weight about ~22lb.

Whats weird.....
9L (22lb) Aquasoil = $40
8.8lb Fluval Stratum = $23

Aquasoil is still *cheaper* and *more quantity* in *lb*.



swoof said:


> Looks good Raymond, but you should have made the substrate a little thicker in the back at least on one end of the tank. That would give more sense of depth to it. I'm sure you could still do it without too much work.


hmmm


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

have to ask, where did you get the rimless tank?


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

swoof said:


> Looks good Raymond, but you should have made the substrate a little thicker in the back at least on one end of the tank. That would give more sense of depth to it. I'm sure you could still do it without too much work.


I disagree. A flat scape can look just as good, especially with HC.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Vermino said:


> have to ask, where did you get the rimless tank?


a local fish store for $65
Its a 12 gallon long Mr. Aqua brand
_________
For the scaping, I really wouldn't want to change the look before swapping the substrate. Idk Its just me I like flat hehe.


----------



## gotplants (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow, you did a very clean job swapping the substrate. I would have been tearing my hair out if anything went wrong. 

Did you plant the big patches of HC or did you just lay them on the substrate so the roots could do their work?


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Really cool setup!

Can't wait to see how it goes with the new substrate! 

subscribed!
Drew


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

gotplants said:


> Wow, you did a very clean job swapping the substrate. I would have been tearing my hair out if anything went wrong.
> 
> Did you plant the big patches of HC or did you just lay them on the substrate so the roots could do their work?


Yeah it was scary lol. Good thing its summer break for me, I have all the time in the world.
I just laid the patches down. Hoping the roots will shoot down and anchored by the end of this month.

Now the swap completed, I'm back at square one lol. DSM for 1 month... ammonia leech after DSM for some weeks -_-
haha its all good though.



BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> Really cool setup!
> 
> Can't wait to see how it goes with the new substrate!
> 
> ...


Thank you Drew! Patience is the key xD
I started this tank about 4 months ago.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Not much growth since last update. Plus I only have itouch to take picture.

But I got a new thermometer!


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

ADA weighs more but they occupy the same volume. I got a 8.8 lb bag of FSS for $18 with free 2 day shipping with amazon student. However they occupy the same volume so FSS is cheaper. 

BUT

ADA is waaayyy higher quality with more plant nutrition, FSS isn't as good as ADA. You get what you pay for ;]


8.8 lb + 4.4 lb FSS for $28 w/ free 2 day shipping. Couldn't pass that deal up for now plus I won;t be planting. Gonna be my new cory/shrimp tank. Also should have enough for my breeder box. xD


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice deal! 
This is the first time ever I get my hand on aquasoil... Lol. I'm a "have to see it to believe it" kinda guy. 

Plus I used some leftover aquasoil to grow some UG (first time planting ug in my life). Farming purposes... Gunna sell when I need money


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Another update... roots are shooting down, but some HC are browning. I don't think the browning is because of submerged/ emersed transition but because of *hot* temperature and the melted HC patch does not get light because of the rock blocking it.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

In your experience, what would you recommend for avoiding the algae in a DSM?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

tylergvolk said:


> In your experience, what would you recommend for avoiding the algae in a DSM?


I would not mix ferts into my spraying bottle and would not let water level above substrate.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Alrighty, I have been mia for sometimes now... summer break 
Nothing much have changed on the tank... 37 days on DSM now. But long behold the 12 gallon long ADA style stand!
Cost me about $130 to make D:

Picture Cheers!






















































The door hinges and knobs more to come!


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

ooh, very very nice stand!


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice looking stand! I'm pretty Jealous of anyone who can cut straight. How are you planning to hang the light?


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

How did you work outside in the heat? I was sweating just standing in the shade outside!


----------



## the_intricacy (Jul 30, 2012)

Looking good! Makes me want to step up my game, DIY stand-wise! Is the tan stripe a lack of paint somewhere, or is that your isolation pad?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you guys! Sorry for the crappy picture itouch lol. I will get more picture when everything is done! :fish:




if_fishes_were_wishes said:


> ooh, very very nice stand!


Thank you!



Kai808 said:


> Nice looking stand! I'm pretty Jealous of anyone who can cut straight. How are you planning to hang the light?


I think I'm going to look for other lights  I love this light but I'm not really a fan of hanging stuff haha



aznartist34 said:


> How did you work outside in the heat? I was sweating just standing in the shade outside!


Patio lol. Yeah it was around 110F when I was building this lol



the_intricacy said:


> Looking good! Makes me want to step up my game, DIY stand-wise! Is the tan stripe a lack of paint somewhere, or is that your isolation pad?


Yeah Lack of spray paint lol. Going to get some more.


----------



## the_intricacy (Jul 30, 2012)

How did you feel about the 36" double bright? I was wondering if I could get away with a 24" double bright for my similarly HC-planted 12G mr aqua. (hung, of course)


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

the_intricacy said:


> How did you feel about the 36" double bright? I was wondering if I could get away with a 24" double bright for my similarly HC-planted 12G mr aqua. (hung, of course)


My light is the 36" 2x 39w t5ho oddyssea light. The marineland double bright led is okay to grow plants as I had read other threads. The 24" version could work for the 12 gallon long tank but I'm not sure if it will be sufficient enough for the plants on the side of the tank.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Nothing much... just painted the doors only. Got my hinges and handles ready, just need to drill!


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Great looking stand. This entire setup, once up and running, is going to look _sleek._


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm looking forward to your next update on the DSM. Be sure to keep us posted after you flood that beauty.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

sayurasem said:


> Alrighty, I have been mia for sometimes now... summer break
> Nothing much have changed on the tank... 37 days on DSM now. But long behold the 12 gallon long ADA style stand!
> Cost me about $130 to make D:


Looks good! I'm guessing you ment to type $30 unless I'm missing something, lol?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

toofazt said:


> Looks good! I'm guessing you ment to type $30 unless I'm missing something, lol?


I doubt sturdy wood like that would only cost $30 lol, so I think he meant what he typed. 

Also that's a lotta mcdonald cups xD


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Bananariot said:


> I doubt sturdy wood like that would only cost $30 lol, so I think he meant what he typed.
> 
> Also that's a lotta mcdonald cups xD


If I'm not mistaken, a sheet of 3/4" plywood sells for around $30... Just wondering.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi guys, just to clear it up, yes it is about $130
Here's my shopping list:
- 2x cat arauco sanded (4x8 plywood) $81.94
- wood screw $5.58
- 220 sandpaper $3.97
- gorilla wood glue $3.83
- 2x painters touch gray primer $3.87
- 2x painters touch satin granite $3.87
- 2x 35mm 110 deg full ovrly hnge $10.98

Total $114.04 
Tax not included.

So with tax $123.45
Pretty close to my estimate 

I ended up using two plywoods because I messed up on the first build lol.
So if I didn't messed up I can build it right under $100.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Makes sense. I wasn't thinking of having to to buy screws, sand paper and glue because I keep those on hand. My guess wasn't too far off. 

Makes me want to build a stand now. I usually use brush on paint for wood; did the spray paint you use work well on the wood?


----------



## micr0 (Aug 27, 2011)

sweet stand! I would love something similar eventually.


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

nice job on the stand! scape is looking great too.

curious if you anchored the stand to the wall or is it sturdy enough as is? close to building my stand for my 12 long so interested if its stable enough with the narrow width. how high did you build it?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! It's not the best, or the straighest cut, but the feeling of making your own cabinet is so good 



toofazt said:


> Makes sense. I wasn't thinking of having to to buy screws, sand paper and glue because I keep those on hand. My guess wasn't too far off.
> 
> Makes me want to build a stand now. I usually use brush on paint for wood; did the spray paint you use work well on the wood?


It works really well for my cabinet. Just sand it really good, clean the wood with wet cloth then ready to spray. I choose spray because I don't want to mess with the brush, and stuff need to hold the paint. 



salmon said:


> nice job on the stand! scape is looking great too.
> 
> curious if you anchored the stand to the wall or is it sturdy enough as is? close to building my stand for my 12 long so interested if its stable enough with the narrow width. how high did you build it?


It is sturdy, and when it stand on a flat surface i.e. tiles or wood floor, it does not wobble. But unfortunately my room is carpet and carpet acts like a cushion under the cabinet makes it little bit unstable. Because of that I will get some wall strap because of the frequent earthquakes here on southern california.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

That is going to be a very nice lawn of HC. When you flood the tank and start getting tons of growth, don't be afraid to trim it down to about 1/4" to 1/2" above the substrate line. Also, from experience, trim away any horizontal running HC that isn't touching the substrate. It will make the carpet look 100 times better.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Same old, same old... Fall semester has started so been pretty busy with school right now.

*Left
*









*Middle
*









*Right
*









Anybody know why my HC is not spreading? It seems like the HC grown thicker and taller, but no runners...?
Plus should I trim the HC now??


----------



## caykuu (Jul 30, 2011)

I adore your scape. Simple, yet classy.  
Stalking this thread! Do you plan on other plants other than HC in the future?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

looks like your ready to fill.

My DSM is not doing as well as yours.

Well done!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

caykuu said:


> I adore your scape. Simple, yet classy.
> Stalking this thread! Do you plan on other plants other than HC in the future?


I do have some flame moss and UG growing on the side 









My UG growth! (2 months)
*07/08/2012*








*09/06/2012*


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

DIY ADA stand not quite finished. I need to drill some holes and patch it up with grommets!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

Sayurasm,

I like the way your UG is coming along. I recently purchased 2 tiny clumps of it and have some growing on driftwood and the other in ADA amazonia. Are you also growing it on amazonia? I heard mixed results of UG being successfully grown in amazonia due to the ferts in it. Also, what sort of light are you using for it? I have mine in a 10 gallon tank with high humidity. thanks.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

mayphly said:


> Sayurasm,
> 
> I like the way your UG is coming along. I recently purchased 2 tiny clumps of it and have some growing on driftwood and the other in ADA amazonia. Are you also growing it on amazonia? I heard mixed results of UG being successfully grown in amazonia due to the ferts in it. Also, what sort of light are you using for it? I have mine in a 10 gallon tank with high humidity. thanks.


Yup the UG is grown on the leftover New Amazonia. I only mist it every 3 days or so with 100% RO water. And its grown next to my 12g long. My light is 36" Odyssea T5HO 39w x 2, 6500k/6500k.
Pretty much have to keep the humidity up. If you look at the UG container its foggy.


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

Good to hear your success with the amazonia soil. I think i have a chance now.roud:


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

*New LED! 36" Finnex*

Tada


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

Interesting looking light! let me know how your HC does. Im monitoring my tank now that im flooded for algae, so far so good, but im always worried with the 2x39 over it, i did swap out the bulbs for giessmann bulbs atleast, when do you plan on flooding?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Been busy with school....

Kinda get neglected  HC going down hill.



















I really need to flood this thing already!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

After I flooded, I couldn't get the stuff to stop growing.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Got some tools, and grommet ready!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

*Stand complete!*


----------



## Lowe (Nov 11, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## iadubber (Jan 23, 2012)

Beautiful!


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

very nice


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks guys!
finally got a real camera!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

sayurasem said:


> Thanks guys!
> finally got a real camera!


Looks like you could use yourself a built in shelf in that tank stand. Nice work!


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Is it flooded?! Let's see how it's coming along! Too good of a tank to not follow along with you...


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Kickass stand! I wish I could have the patience to DSM!!


----------



## jrlyons21 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Update?*

Any update on this tank. I am very interested in the Ray2 LED transition. How did the HC do?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi guys! 

sorry I haven't update mostly because we moved to another house. And since we moved (December 25), this tank has been forgotten lol. For some reason some of the HC survived the grueling below freezing temperature nights few weeks ago.

picture cheers!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Coming along very nicely!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

:confused1: lol. Almost 1 year and I'm back to square one. Man I'm going bald.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

The HC that I salvaged. I'm going to redo the tank when my UG arrived. Thanks Colin!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

UG is here! I'm so exited can't wait till I plant these bad boys.

ps. Thank you Colin! UG came very healthy


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

That looks like some great pieces of HC you got there


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Conrad283 said:


> That looks like some great pieces of HC you got there


They are UG (Utricularia Graminifolia) xD

Wait, the one in the black tray?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

*The bomb has been planted*

So finally I have the time to plant the UG in!
Let's just go to the pictures 























































Now the waiting game


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

you know using the pfertz root tabs on new AS is kind of a waste. . . .


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

How long do you think you'll do your DSM for?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

swoof said:


> you know using the pfertz root tabs on new AS is kind of a waste. . . .


Crap lol.



rocksmom said:


> How long do you think you'll do your DSM for?


Until I'm bald haha!

I'm not sure. This time I will make sure to flood the tank before it start dying like last time with HC. So maybe 2-3 months until it carpeted.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Do you plan on using Co2 for that UG? I might try some but I'm fearing that the money will be wasted cuz I'm not doing Co2.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Definitely need co2. Now that you've mentioned it, I'm going to pump co2 for this method. I'm not sure if its a waste of money, but just to boost up the co2 level lol.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

*Weekly update*

It's been one week since I planted the UG. Looks like it settling very well.










I manage to get the light exactly 12" above the substrate. I should have 80 par. Will make another poorman's method to raise the light when flooded lol.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

It's been a year since I start this tank. This tank really teaches me patience!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Some update, I see runners!


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice, you can definitely tell it's filling in compared to the last set of pictures.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

While waiting for the UG to fill in, my otto happen to planking.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

*17 days later*

Some update after more than two weeks since last update.
UG is growing slow and steady!




























Panorama iTouch 5


----------



## jspk (Oct 7, 2012)

Love the poorman's method! haha!


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Goodluck... I bought a lot of UG and it all melted.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Goodluck... I bought a lot of UG and it all melted.


What happened, was it emersed or submerged? Did you use any co2?


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow! That's nice! One of these day I hope to try UG. Can't wait to see it flooded and waving in the flow.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Panorama iTouch 5 







[/QUOTE]

Are those Mi-goreng boxes I see?! I LOVE that stuff. Used to buy it when I lived in New Zealand. Can't find it here in the states, but I've ordered it from veryasia . com!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

tryank said:


> Panorama iTouch 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir indeed! I live in a city where there are a lot of Indonesian people here so there's a market for it. I'm pretty sure typical asian sea/ fish market have indomie boxes $9 each.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi,
Can you further explain the boxes you speak of? Thank you





tryank said:


> Panorama iTouch 5


Are those Mi-goreng boxes I see?! I LOVE that stuff. Used to buy it when I lived in New Zealand. Can't find it here in the states, but I've ordered it from veryasia . com![/QUOTE]




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Aquaticz said:


> Hi,
> Can you further explain the boxes you speak of? Thank you


Hi it's flatened instant noodle boxes wedged next to the tank


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Some more pictures. Guess what I found hiding in my tank???
Eww!!!!









Seems the middle is growing faster than the sides...









Roots!


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Yuck what the heck is that?!?! Lots of progress 

This is going to be amazing - subscribed!


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

The growth is looking great Raymond!


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Gross! Haha.

UG is looking good. It's growing way faster then my dhg. Are you keeping your light right on the tank for the dry start?

ETA: Nevermind, I forgot about the boxes you're using to hold it up. It's still probably getting more light than mine though.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

assasin6547 said:


> Yuck what the heck is that?!?! Lots of progress
> 
> This is going to be amazing - subscribed!


Cockroach! I found three of them in the tank :0



swoof said:


> The growth is looking great Raymond!


Thank you Benjamin!



rocksmom said:


> Gross! Haha.
> 
> UG is looking good. It's growing way faster then my dhg. Are you keeping your light right on the tank for the dry start?
> 
> ETA: Nevermind, I forgot about the boxes you're using to hold it up. It's still probably getting more light than mine though.


Correct about the boxes. The light is sitting exactly 12" from the substrate, so it should be 80 PAR according to finnex chart  http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=189944

I'm thinking to make some DIY legs to lift the light even higher about 15" from substrate, so I should be getting 70ish PAR.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Grow grow grow!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Almost filled!


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

That is looking great! Personally I think UG is nicer than HC.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

That's going to be so pretty when it's flooded. Any other plants planned?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks guys!


rocksmom said:


> That's going to be so pretty when it's flooded. Any other plants planned?


Hmmm I really want to but I'm not very skilled on mixing plants hehe. What do you think I should add?

I was thinking on erios ban ba wa on the left side under the rocks but I already planted UG lol..


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

What about some blyxa around the stones?


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

looks great!! Good luck on flooding and I hope that you don't see very much melt after the tank if filled with water.

The carpet will look killer in that looooooong tank!!


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

looks good! you have more patience than me for sure


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

im going ot break into your house and flood it for you!!! haha god that is growing out nicely.


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

Very nice dude!!! Remember my UG when I flooded it? About 50% melted and I was on high CO2 too. Make sure to pump lots and lots of CO2 when flooding.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi guys I finally have the chance to get my hands on a par meter! Here are the readings..

Just FYI my light is exactly 12" above the substrate, but the par meter sensor is about 1 1/4" tall, meaning all readings is actually *10 3/4"* from the light?? If someone can confirm par meter detect light from the tip of the sensor..


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

sayurasem said:


> Thanks guys!
> finally got a real camera!


just FYI - you can probably get that carpet line out with rust remover if that was created by some metal furniture (probably file cabinet) 

I love the new UG carpet, looks way better than HC (didnt notice you swapped it out)


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Can't wait to see this filled. Should look great. I got tired of HC myself and am planning to fill in my foreground with e.belem instead. I hope to do a UG carpeted tank in the near future.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Lazy update, the tank is pretty much filled. I just need to make the legs or hanging kit for the light once I place the tank on the stand.

Lazy summer yeahhhhhhh


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

rocksmom said:


> How long do you think you'll do your DSM for?


So yeahhhhh its been 5 months now lol haven't flood it yet :angel:

Do you guys think the ammonia leeching is gone by now? Lol


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

Looks like you and I are real close to pulling the trigger! I love your UG carpet! Your journal was one of the handful that inspired me to become a 12G junkie!

And for 40 days and 40 nights...


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

did you fill it yet?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Flood it now!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

It's finally running!









I finally have the chance to setup the tank at my work place vapor.nautz in Redlands.

Close up pictures coming soon!


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice looking set up! What fish are in there?


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks amazing. I dunno how you guys have the patience for 5 months of DSM. That's almost half a year!! Close ups?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Close up pictures as promised! 
































































Enjoy!


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

awesome grassy knowle


----------



## Tmuck44 (Mar 17, 2013)

Can I have that room?


----------



## Virto (Dec 6, 2012)

I love the simplicity of the tank.

Did you buy those chairs from restoration hardware?


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

guys this is set up at a Vape store that he works at.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Why are the roots so green? Shouldn't they be white?


----------



## andrewq (May 22, 2013)

Awesome grass look. Is that microsword?


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

It's UG, it grows down into the substrate thus the green it's no the roots but the UG itself. utricularia graminifolia that is


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Turns out we don't have the funds for 50 CRS, instead we got pygmy cories 
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p184/sayurmanis/48285208-B3E3-415C-BDB1-0FCC0C26913C-193-00000009CA3856CD_zpsf900111e.mp4


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

do you have UG growing without CO2? I don't see it mentioned in your first post or the usual do-dads sticking out in the tank. BTW love the carpeting of the ug!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

AquaAurora said:


> do you have UG growing without CO2? I don't see it mentioned in your first post or the usual do-dads sticking out in the tank. BTW love the carpeting of the ug!


Correct! Co2 is still in works but since the tank is flooded, I have only use seachem excel 1ml per day, and now 1ml per 2 days.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Tank is still good, UG grows pretty fast


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks like that astronaut is trying to get himself a drink! 

I am just starting some ug, so I am curious about your growing conditions. Are you still using excel?


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

he posted on another forum he's still doing the every other day dosing of excel.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Very nice simple look. I really like how it come out


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Have you trimmed the ug at all?


----------



## kirk (Apr 4, 2011)

wow! That UG is getting long...

Is it still doing well w/out the CO2?

It looks great by the way! I can't wait to get a 12 long!


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

whats the temp range during the dsm period for the ug ?


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

guys "Last Activity: 01-15-2014 01:50 AM " He hasn't logged in for a while. I sent him a PM on another forum to try to get him to come over and respond.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Alright guys, been neglecting the tank and the UG went wild. I decided to restart and probably go with some moss.

Tada


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

same thing happened with my ug in one of my tanks haha pretty gnarly


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Holy crap that's a lot of UG


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

My god! What are you gunna do with all that ug?

Please tell us all how you kept algae at bay with a Finnex ray2 on this mr. Aqua?

That's a ton of par on a super shallow tank...


----------



## johnnytrn (Feb 23, 2014)

tylergvolk said:


> My god! What are you gunna do with all that ug?
> 
> Please tell us all how you kept algae at bay with a Finnex ray2 on this mr. Aqua?
> 
> That's a ton of par on a super shallow tank...


This!!

Ray2 owner checking in, currently fighting algae over a 20L (12" height). 

Had a ton of hair algae at stock height + 8hr photo period. Raised it about 4 inch from stock height and dropped to 6 hour photo period...seems to be working


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

tylergvolk said:


> My god! What are you gunna do with all that ug?
> 
> Please tell us all how you kept algae at bay with a Finnex ray2 on this mr. Aqua?
> 
> That's a ton of par on a super shallow tank...


Yes I'm surprised my self there are no algae at all. But I do forgot to mention I have 3 layers of window screen taped under the fixture. And I dose only excel 3 days a week or whenever I remember haha.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

What did you do with the monster blob of ug?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

AquaAurora said:


> What did you do with the monster blob of ug?


Probably sell it for some shrimps, or roak hehe


----------



## dlmoo (Dec 15, 2013)

sayurasem said:


>


Reminds me of the wheatgrass patches they used to have at jambajuice :hihi:
I really liked this tank. Looking forward to what you have in store :icon_cool


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Shrimps!!








More pictures and fts tomorrow!


----------

